# Warning something wrong with adapter!



## kaostheory (May 7, 2008)

I'm building a new machine with an Intel DX38BT mobo.

When I start up the computer (from the first time onward), I get the the splash screen asking me to press F2 to enter the BIOS followed by a black screen with the text "Marvell 88SE61xx Adapter - BIOS version 1.1.0.L62 (Z maybe?) Initializing...." it processes for a while adding more "..."s and eventually comes back with "...Warning something wrong with adapter!"

I've tried resetting the CMOS and putting the jumper in all positions. I cannot access the BIOS and I cannot get past that screen. Based on another thread on these forums, I tried doing a CTRL-ALT-DELETE after the message in hopes that it would bypass it, but it just restarts the machine and starts the process over again.

There is no OS installed (heck the problem still happens if I disconnect the hard drive) and I am unable to access the BIOS so suggestions that involve changing BIOS settings won't really help unless you can get me into the BIOS somehow (I know I mentioned this earlier but Intel support insisted on telling me to update the version of my BIOS and/or change certain BIOS settings).

This is the second time I've run into this problem. The first mobo gave the same error and I RMA'd it. I just received the replacement today and have the same problem.

Is it possible that it's another component (RAM, CPU, etc) or maybe something I'm doing wrong during installation?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## beerdo1234 (May 8, 2008)

Bump. Having the same problem Warnig something wrong with adater!
I havent touched the bios config jumper block tho


----------



## kaostheory (May 7, 2008)

I did some playing this morning and was able to get into the BIOS.

I disconnected everything except my Memory, Video Card and Processor, flipped the jumper to automatically go to the BIOS, and when I started it up, it went to the BIOS.

In the BIOS, I turned off the on-board ethernet connection (may have tweaked some other settings as well) and when I plugged back in my peripherals and swapped the jumper it ran correctly and booted off the Windows CD.

I had tried all that on my previous mobo to no avail. I'm not sure what the differene was....


----------



## beerdo1234 (May 8, 2008)

I tried flipin the jumper and still could not get into the bios. Im starting to get the feelin I received a bad mb


----------



## kaostheory (May 7, 2008)

Try resetting the CMOS, unplugging everything that is not 100% vital to your computer running (cpu, gpu, memory) and putting the jumper to get you to the BIOS.

If you cannot get to the BIOS it is probably a deffective mobo like my original one.

If you can get to the BIOS disable the integrated LAN option (I think that's what it was called).

If I turn that option on, it will not load and it will not open the BIOS but as soon as it's turned off it runs like a charm (so far :normal


----------



## beerdo1234 (May 8, 2008)

Ill probly try that in a lil bit when i get a few mins to mess aorund some more. But im thinkin wont that basicaly mean I wont be able to connect to the internet once i get everything loaded up. 


http://support.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-028780.htm#enterbios I found this guide to reset the cmos , ive never done this b4


----------



## beerdo1234 (May 8, 2008)

OK that worked im now settin up window's , im really hopin I can turn back on the integrated lan once i have things setup!!!! if not .... someone is gonna be pissed ..lol :4-thatsba


kaos let me know how your setup went were u able to turn ur lan back on and get interwebz on your new comp?


----------



## beerdo1234 (May 8, 2008)

after a few mins of windows setup i get the following 

A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. I this screen appears again, follow 
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any windows updates you might need.

If the problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select Advance Startup options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical information:


*** STOP: 0x0000000A (0x00000010, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x8051AA58)


Beginning dump of physical memory
Physical memory dump complete.
Contact your system administrator or technical support group for further assistance.








im positive my hardware is installed correctly 
and I could not find any options to disable in the bios regarding memory options for caching or shadowing
also was not able to access safe mode :sigh:
Not really sure what to do next


----------



## kaostheory (May 7, 2008)

I was not able to get the option turned back on. It's not too big of a deal for me because I have a wireless card that I use to connect to the internet.

You could pick up a PCI ethernet card for around $10 if you can't find a way to get it turned back on... http://www.google.com/products?q=pc....mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1

If you figure out what needs to be done to get it turned back on, let me know.


----------

